
What makes an entrepreneur, an entrepreneur? - luccastera
http://drodio.typepad.com/effecting_change/2007/10/what-makes-an-e.html
======
nostrademons
The Virgin Airlines story is probably apocryphal. According to Branson's
autobiography, Virgin Airlines was the idea of Randolph Fields, an American
lawyer with no background in the airline industry. He got a couple pilot
friends to help him out with it and then approached Branson for funding.
Branson liked the idea (mostly because "it'd be _fun_ "), and funded it over
the objections of the other Virgin Group executives.

It's similar to Steve Jobs' role in Pixar: he had little to do with the
initial idea or execution, but put up nearly all of the cash and so ended up
with majority ownership.

